
520 Tesla S Sedans Reserved In One Week: Company Gets $2.6 Million In Fees - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/01/520-tesla-s-sedans-reserved-in-one-week-company-gets-26-million-in-fees/
======
vaksel
is it me, or is 520 cars reserved cars in a first week ridiculously low? Don't
larger manufacturers get that amount per dealer?

